# Broke my foot longboarding



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Take it easy for six weeks and you'll be fine. My wife has literally broken every toe and some more than once. They heal quick. But seriously, ice and elevate your toe the next two weeks, a lot!


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I broke my talas bone and I was out from Dec 10th until March 20th


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

binarypie said:


> I broke my talas bone and I was out from Dec 10th until March 20th


That is WAY different. 

I have probably broken 5 toes, long and short bones..... They heel pretty quick but you HAVE to stay off it for a couple weeks so it can fuse......


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

Argo said:


> That is WAY different.
> 
> I have probably broken 5 toes, long and short bones..... They heel pretty quick but you HAVE to stay off it for a couple weeks so it can fuse......


I really hope i can be walking without a boot in a month and maybe get back to full strength in 2. does that sound realistic?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> I have probably broken 5 toes, long and short bones..... They heel pretty quick but you HAVE to stay off it for a couple weeks so it can fuse......





ridinbend said:


> Take it easy for six weeks and you'll be fine. My wife has literally broken every toe and some more than once. They heal quick. But seriously, ice and elevate your toe the next two weeks, a lot!


+1
Had metatarsal n toes broken several times (damn young spooky 1300lbs horses). They heal quickly if you let 'em.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

neni said:


> +1
> Had metatarsal n toes broken several times (damn young spooky 1300lbs horses). They heal quickly if you let 'em.


Thanks. with the icing and elevation is that for actual healing or just pain management because my foot isn't that swollen and it feels fine so do i still have to do that?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

conspiracy said:


> Thanks. with the icing and elevation is that for actual healing or just pain management because my foot isn't that swollen and it feels fine so do i still have to do that?


It's actually for reducing the swelling n pain. Have you done a X-ray? I assume it's a clean straight break, nothing shifted.?
Well possible that it's not badly swollen, my clean broken toes weren't as well (not a lot of tissue there), only hurt like a sprain. I put a good smear of Volarene unguent twice a day and a bandage to get bit of fixation as long as it huts and used it to the pain barrier (whatever that means )


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Ice will help blood get to it for quicker healing. The more you do in the beginning to help it, the faster it will heal.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Ice will help blood get to it for quicker healing. The more you do in the beginning to help it, the faster it will heal.


That's actually not correct... Ice is slowing the blood flow and as such constraing inflammation n swelling. Heat increases blood flow.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You will also heel faster if you eat healthy/drink and not take NSAIDs. Any time I have a real injury I cut out caffeine, carbonation, candy, NSAIDs, tobacco, alcohol and I do drink a lot of Water. I've always been a quick healer but this is likely a contributor why.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> That's actually not correct... Ice is slowing the blood flow and as such constraing inflammation n swelling. Heat increases blood flow.


I stand corrected.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

neni said:


> It's actually for reducing the swelling n pain. Have you done a X-ray? I assume it's a clean straight break, nothing shifted.?
> Well possible that it's not badly swollen, my clean broken toes weren't as well (not a lot of tissue there), only hurt like a sprain. I put a good smear of Volarene unguent twice a day and a bandage to get bit of fixation as long as it huts and used it to the pain barrier (whatever that means )



yeah i had it x-ray'd and its a clean break with nothing shifted close to the ankle. it never hurts unless i put pressure on it.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

So just a follow up question, in 12 days I get the cast off and I have to wear a removable boot for three weeks. People who have had to do this is it necessary to go all three or can i ditch it after 1 or 2? I really hate not being active with my friends so I am trying to get over this as fast as possible. thanks again


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:facepalm3:  

 :no2:


:injured: :whiteflag:


:skateboarding1:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Keep it on! If it doesn't heal all the way, you can have future problems.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

conspiracy said:


> So today i fractured my 5th metatarsal (long bone going to pinky toe) on my left foot. I was just cruising down a hill long boarding not even going that fast but the trucks were way to loose so everything was wobbling like crazy so i had to bail and i landed on my foot sideways. I was wondering how long it took you guys to recover because this is the must bullshit injury i have ever had and i want to get back to doing what I want as soon as possible. thanks.


Had it, it took me 3 weeks to start walking without brace and 5-6 weeks untill I started playing basketball again.


----------

